# Dryer Vent Hood. Which is better?



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

When I moved my dryer vent from where the prior owner had it installed (under the deck) to the side of the house, I first installed a metal vent styled dryer vent that had mesh wiring inside it.

I quickly discovered that although it worked, the lint was collecting in the mesh. Since I didnt want to have to clean the lint from the mesh screening every other time, I changed that vent out for a louvered styled vent that also had the removeable pest barricade. 

Now the louvers open up during drying, the vent freely flows out, and if it does need to ever be cleaned, I can unsnap the barricade/cage, clean and reinstall in seconds.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks. Do you have a pic of the style that you are referring to? Is it different than the lovered style that I attached?


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

This is the type I installed:

http://www.menards.com/main/heating...d-w-pest-barricade-brown/p-1390986-c-9502.htm


----------

